# New Convergence chips made it worse



## SmokeyJohn102 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a toshiba tz50v51. The colors were all wacked out so i tried the convergence alignment. That didnt work so i purchased some new chips STK392-160. The originals were STK392-110. I installed these and now my picture is even worse then when i had the other ones. What could cause this? bad chips? Also now my remote dosnt allow me to scroll down. only sideways. When i bring up the convergence menu there is no crosshairs anymore. What did i do wrong? could this be a problem from a solder? The colors are so out of wack somebody help me. i purchased the chips from a guy on ebay. i bought 2 sets becasue im fixing his tv too. maybe his will work and mine wont. should i have gone with the chip STK392-150? i used the 160s in a previous Toshiba and it still works fine. thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I do not generally recommend this sub unless I know a tech who has successfully used it or have done so myself in EXACTLY that model. I have heard of sets that will not work with this chip as a sub because of differences in the muting circuit.

It is also possible that you missed something, made a bad solder joint worse when moving the boards, failed to replace a connection properly, bridged a solder joint, blew a fuse, or any of a number of common problems that occur in these kinds of repairs.


----------



## SmokeyJohn102 (Apr 15, 2009)

So do you recommend the STK392-150 as a replacement?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The 392-150 is a good replacement choice for the 392-110 in all sets, IME.


----------



## SmokeyJohn102 (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay. Becausei triedanother convergence repair on a hitachi with another set of stk394-160s and the probelm did not go away other. So I guess I will try the other chips. Also you talk about replacing resistors. How do I know which ones to change? Do I need a wiring diagram?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Read the convergence repair sticky very carefully for the first ten posts. It is essential to have a schematic and to replace the parts that are bad. The way that you know the ones to change is to test them. The way that you know which ones to check is to refer to the schematic and find the output resistors. When professionals do a repair like this we do not recall which parts to check, nor do we refer to the advice of others, we get out the schematic and look at the circuit and check the related parts that might be bad. I could not tell you what to check without going and getting the schematic myself. Every model is different.


----------

